# List of ACNL guides



## Red Cat (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't think this has been done here yet, so I think it would be helpful to people to be able to find most of the good ACNL guides in one place. I'll list the guides by category so people can find what they are looking for. Please post links for any good guides from this site or any other site that you know of in this thread and I'll add them to this post.

*Note: Many of these guides were written before the Welcome Amiibo update, so the information in some of the guides may be outdated. I'd appreciate help in finding updated guides.*

*Welcome Amiibo:*


RV furniture list: https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5b56y9/rv_furniture_list/
New items with pictures: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NU6w6v01tpcbXEg1gYPJxUjS6rxWcZuRem-kKXRdSTk/edit
New customizable furniture: http://newfromcyrus.tumblr.com/


*Getting villagers to move out:*


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364838-Guide-Moving-Villagers-Out
Villager movement guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6113920/1/Villager_Movement_Guide_V1_0



*Preventing villagers from moving out:*


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)
Villager movement guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6113920/1/Villager_Movement_Guide_V1_0


*Villager cycling:*


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-amp-Cycling-Towns-&#10141;-UPDATE-3-14-16
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364831-Guide-for-Moving-Through-the-16-Villager-Cycle
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-villager-Cycle-Quickly&p=6446392#post6446392
Villager movement guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6113920/1/Villager_Movement_Guide_V1_0


*Plot resetting: (Choosing where your villagers put their houses)*


http://mayor-frozen.tumblr.com/post/118523140766/your-very-own-fail-proof-plot-resetting-guide-for
http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/92867928727/guide-to-plotting-your-villagers
http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/81199227432/sorry-if-this-sounds-stupid-but-whats-plot
Video guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzpYUJdmJjg
Acres and plot resetting: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310996-The-precision-of-villager-plot-resetting


*Hybrids:*


http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/165269.html
Purple Pansy Breeding Guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?399228-Purple-Pansy-Breeding-Guide
Blue Rose Breeding Guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?399356-Blue-Rose-Breeding-Guide


*Tree / Bush Growth:
*

Why trees and bushes fail to grow: http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html
Pictures of trees, bushes, and special stumps throughout the year: http://astrumia.tumblr.com/post/123481906544/hello-everyone-this-is-my-first-guide-on-how-to
Pictures of all trees and bushes throughout the year: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/83299191161/i-made-a-guide-because-all-the-bush-and-tree

*Perfect Town:*


http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/How_to_Get_a_Perfect_Town_Rating
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/44114461860/great-blog-glad-you-still-have-it-would-you
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/95009.html
Good and bad PWPs: http://animalcrossing.guide/post/83747494825/hey-i-was-wondering-if-theres-a-list-somewhere

*Fish:*


Fish List (Best one in my opinion): http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/encyclopedia
Fish List: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Fish
Fish List: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fish_(New_Leaf)
Fish List: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Fish
Today's Fish and Bugs: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today

*Bugs:*


Bug List (best one in my opinion): http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/encyclopedia
Bug List: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bugs_(New_Leaf)
Bug List: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Bugs
Bug List: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_bugs_in_Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf
Today's Bugs and Fish: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today

*Sea creatures:*


Sea Creature List (Best one in my opinion): http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/encyclopedia
Sea Creature List: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Diving
Sea Creature List: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Deep_sea_creature
Sea Creature List: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Deep-Sea_Creatures
Today's Sea Creatures: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today

*Public works projects:
*

PWP and diving trick guide: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/69239
PWP / House / Building Placement Guide: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle
Video of Diving Trick (Getting PWP requests faster): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD_t3_DSXss
Bridge Space Requirement Guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...uide-Version-2


*Main Street shop unlocks / upgrades:*


Getting Katrina's shop: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?97962-Debunking-Katrina



*Special Visitors and Events:*


Redd's Artwork Guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/paintings-works-of-art
Gracie's Fashion Checks: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check
Gulliver Guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gulliver
Festivale Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/guides/acnl/festivale.htm
Bunny Day Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/guides/acnl/bunny-day.htm
Toy Day Gift Guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.c..._DAY_Gift_List
Halloween Guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossin...leaf/halloween
Halloween Guide: http://mischacrossing.com/post/96585711985/its-almost-time-for-halloween-in-new-leaf-and

*Making Bells:*


Island bell making guide: http://i.imgur.com/eEXWIx5.jpg
Island beetle pocket guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364892-Island-Beetle-Pocket-Guide!
Turnip guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market
Camper guide: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66641546

*Happy Home Academy:*


http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/happy-home-academy
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/hha-theme-challenges
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/furniture-by-theme

*Item Lists:*


http://moridb.com/
http://animalcrossingnl.mooo.com/

*Character Appearance:*


Hair Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-hair-guide.htm
Face Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm
Eye Color Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-eye-color-guide.htm
Tanning: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310906-Guide-to-Tanning!&highlight

*Other:*


Snow-people guide: https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCros...nowpeople_everything_you_ever_needed_to_know/
List and pictures of all customizable furniture: http://customnewleaf.tumblr.com/
Managing your void/street list: http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/92...ging-your-void
Tanning: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310906-Guide-to-Tanning!&highlight
Serving Coffee at The Roost: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/the-roost-cafe
Dream Address Changes Guide: http://mayor-frozen.tumblr.com/post/136676678986/playing-acnl-on-a-different-3ds2ds-system-oh
How to Customize Villager's Homes: http://boysleaf.tumblr.com/post/102803331059/mini-guide
Grass Wear Guide: http://ricepuddingcrossing.tumblr.com/post/75590900645/heres-my-second-guide-all-about-grass
How to increase friendship with villagers and get their pictures: http://mayor-sadie.tumblr.com/post/72303888238/tips-on-how-to-get-villager-pictures-i-get-asked
How to get the fossils you are looking for: http://millie-crossing.tumblr.com/post/73437261504/this-is-just-how-i-do-it-if-i-dont-get-what-i
Pond and rock placement guide: http://acnltutorials.tumblr.com/post/86980119837/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry
List of tutorials: http://villagerhomes.tumblr.com/
ACNL misconceptions and false rumors: https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/1shoap/common_misconceptions_and_frequently_asked/
Glitch Guide (pre-update): http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?394337-Nearly-Complete-Pre-Patch-Glitches-Guide

*Suggestion / Idea Guides:* (These don't cover the way the game itself works, but help you with villager choice, house and town design, QR codes, etc.)


TBT Villager Popularity List: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?354714-Villager-Popularity-List
Ideas for town themes: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?360205-The-Idea-Town-Book&highlight=the+idea+book
Tutorials on designing custom clothes: http://acnlapparel.com/post/61286753430/tutorials
Designing purses and bags: http://astrumia.tumblr.com/post/123481906544/hello-everyone-this-is-my-first-guide-on-how-to
Pictures of people's houses: http://acnl-homes.tumblr.com/
Path QR codes: http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/
Clothes QR codes: http://animalcrossingcloset.com/
Dream town pictures: http://dreamingofacnl.tumblr.com/
Men's clothes QR codes: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/
QR Codes Masterlist: http://helpfulcrossing.tumblr.com/post/126491607889/animal-crossing-new-leaf-and-happy-home-designer
Pictures of every villager's original house: http://villagerhomes.tumblr.com/
Guide to making a pretty town: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/81133055003/i-love-your-town-probably-has-already-been-asked
How to not be an a**hole on Club Tortimer: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ul-A-step-by-step-guide&p=6470578#post6470578


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm going to bump this because it got no replies and I'm wondering if there is no interest or if I just posted at a bad time.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 13, 2016)

Ohh yes this is actually a really great idea. I like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll gather up some now that I have..real quick, villagers moving rumors:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)


----------



## inspectorQ (Apr 13, 2016)

thanks for posting! I was interested in the moving out article and someone I didn't see it on tumblr!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 13, 2016)

Why don't you put mine in the other category?
Which is about ideas for town 
The post say 
The Idea book


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 13, 2016)

alright heres the rest that I have bookmarked. Obviously you don't have to add any of these in lol, just suggestions.


*Hybrids:* http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/165269.html
^ my go to in the beginning when i was breeding hybrids. very very useful. 


*Plot resetting:* http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/92867928727/guide-to-plotting-your-villagers


Not a category but maybe can add it in somewhere/ or in the other? 
*Managing your void/street list:* http://delia-song.tumblr.com/post/92827714987/guide-to-managing-your-void


----------



## radioloves (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh wow thank you! This will be handy c:


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 13, 2016)

Alexi said:


> alright heres the rest that I have bookmarked. Obviously you don't have to add any of these in lol, just suggestions.
> 
> 
> *Hybrids:* http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/165269.html
> ...



Thank for listing those. I've added them.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 14, 2016)

Bump~


----------



## Charcolor (Apr 14, 2016)

this is a good idea! should the villager popularity list (the newer one) be included? it's technically not a guide but it's still helpful for people, except it's already pretty popular. i don't really know if it fits...

Toy Day Gift Guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6089493/1/TOY_DAY_Gift_List
Halloween Guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/halloween (this is especially helpful with finding out what your villagers are afraid of)

you can add those if you want!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

Charcolor said:


> this is a good idea! should the villager popularity list (the newer one) be included? it's technically not a guide but it's still helpful for people, except it's already pretty popular. i don't really know if it fits...
> 
> Toy Day Gift Guide: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/6089493/1/TOY_DAY_Gift_List
> Halloween Guide: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/halloween (this is especially helpful with finding out what your villagers are afraid of)
> ...



I'm still deciding if I want to include things like the villager popularity list and other suggestion "guides". If people have opinions on whether I should include them or not, let me know.

Edit: I think I'll just put them under a category for people's suggestions which don't deal with game mechanics.


----------



## Retroself (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't know if Alexi posted this one (or if anyone else),

But I literally wish I knew this existed just a few hours ago 

The villager (moving out) rumors guide:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)


----------



## Hbear (Apr 14, 2016)

This is very helpful, especially for a newbie like me! Thanks so much for making this thread


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

Retroself said:


> I don't know if Alexi posted this one (or if anyone else),
> 
> But I literally wish I knew this existed just a few hours ago
> 
> ...



I put it under preventing villagers form moving out.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll link to a bunch from tumblr & GameFAQs that's been super helpful!

*Guides/Tutorials:*
- customnewleaf: This tumblr shows how furniture looks when customized.
- Clothes Masterlist Tutorial by acnlapparel
- How To Customize Villagers' Homes by boysleaf
- How To Exploit Lazy Campers for Bells & Furniture by Valtero
- PWP/House/Building Placement Guide by angiestown
- How To Make Purses/Bags by astrumia
- Visual Bushes, Trees, & Stumps Guide by oakcrossing

- Halloween Guide by mischacrossing
- Dream Address Changes Guide by mayor-frozen
- Grass Wear Guide by ricepuddingcrossing
- How To Cut a Tree & Get a Rare Stump by smol-mayor
- How To Get Villager Pictures by mayor-saddie
- Fossil Guide by millie-crossing
- Pond & Rock Placement Guide

*Misc:*
- acnl-homes: It recently became inactive now but it categorizes homes by interiors and exteriors, types of rooms, and furniture sets.
- acnlpaths: It's categorized by path type, season, and also features HHD paths.
- animalcrossingcloset: QR codes of clothes.
- dreamingofacnl: I manage this tumblr that helps categorize dream towns by type, theme, season, etc.
- newleaf-mensfashion: Features qr codes of mens' fashion.
- QR Codes Masterlist by helpfulcrossing
- villagerhomes: Shows pictures of what each villager's home looks like originally and it also features how people customize their villagers' homes.
- acnltutorials: Has every type of tutorial including the majority of these I listed.

You don't have to include any of these but I thought it would be helpful. :3


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 14, 2016)

^ holy jeez thats a lot. very useful

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and I just noticed the end where you put the suggestion guides. I think thats perfect! Will try to remember to keep bumping this. XD


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

toukool said:


> I'll link to a bunch from tumblr & GameFAQs that's been super helpful!
> 
> *Guides/Tutorials:*
> - customnewleaf: This tumblr shows how furniture looks when customized.
> ...



I've added all of those. Thank you for listing those guides. 



If anyone else knows of any good ACNL guides, feel free to post them here. Also, I'd appreciate any feedback on the way this list is organized or if there is anything I can do to make it easier for people to find the guides they're looking for. One more thing: If anyone thinks that one of the guides I've listed in the first post has numerous inaccuracies or is not very good, then let me know. I don't want to have bad guides on the list.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 14, 2016)

I think the OP looks perfectly fine. The only thing is maybe take each section (getting villagers to move out/preventing, villager plotting, etc etc) and make it stand out from the original text. Even just an increase in text size, bold, or color. If you wanna get real fancy you could make simple headers in Photoshop but thats obviously not necessary lol.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

Alexi said:


> I think the OP looks perfectly fine. The only thing is maybe take each section (getting villagers to move out/preventing, villager plotting, etc etc) and make it stand out from the original text. Even just an increase in text size, bold, or color. If you wanna get real fancy you could make simple headers in Photoshop but thats obviously not necessary lol.



Thanks for the advice. I'll work on it.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 14, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> I'm not sure how helpful these are, but I'll may as well share them anyway. Both of these guides have really helped me. If these are already on the list, then I apologise!
> 
> Season Visual Guide
> Guide to creating a pretty town



Thank you for those. I've added them to my list.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 15, 2016)

Ooh, completely forgot about this one:

possibly under plot resetting? *the precision of plot resetting* - http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?310996-The-precision-of-villager-plot-resetting


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 17, 2016)

Bump. I need some good perfect town guides and bell making guides and also some more plot resetting guides since the one I have doesn't cover the basics. Any other guides are fine too. I can never have too many (well I guess I could, but then I'd just list the best ones).


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Apr 17, 2016)

hey the Plot resetting: (Choosing where your villagers put their houses) guide doesn't work... the link no longer works
it says the page is gone :C


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 17, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> hey the Plot resetting: (Choosing where your villagers put their houses) guide doesn't work... the link no longer works
> it says the page is gone :C



Thank you for letting me know. I've fixed that link now.


----------



## Bufuman (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, this is a nice list of guides. I'll have to remember this thread. Thanks for compiling it.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 19, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Hbear (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump because this is a good thread!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump~ just in case xD


----------



## Hbear (Apr 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the help on guides! Defs using this from now on


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

Bump. I've added a bunch of new guides recently.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 30, 2016)

Feel free to add any of my guides if you'd like.

*Character Appearance*
Hair Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-hair-guide.htm
Face Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm
Eye Color Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-eye-color-guide.htm

*Events*
Festivale: http://www.jvgs.net/guides/acnl/festivale.htm
Bunny Day*: http://www.jvgs.net/guides/acnl/bunny-day.htm

*I know you already have a Bunny Day Guide listed, but I think this one is better--it has the dates of the event for each year, as well as screenshots of the egg furniture, etc.  But it's up to you.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2016)

jvgsjeff said:


> Feel free to add any of my guides if you'd like.
> 
> *Character Appearance*
> Hair Guide: http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-hair-guide.htm
> ...



Thank you! I'll add those guides. I agree your Bunny Day guide is better. If you can edit it, then I think it would be good to add that the water eggs are medium sized (the same size as a dace or barbel steed) and the deep sea eggs are a medium sized shadow (I think) and they don't move.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (Apr 30, 2016)

THanks for putting a thread together like this. It cvan be quite a pain to go searching for the right guides for everything, especially considering there are also many guides that are incorrect or don't work.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 5, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 6, 2016)

Bumppp


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## pika62221 (May 10, 2016)

I don't use any of them, Nintendo Dream has the best guide- and the thickest I've ever seen!! One caveat, it's kind of all in Japanese, but at least there is furigana!!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (May 20, 2016)

Awesome, thank you!


----------

